# Tripple3's Great Western Rider



## jacob9795 (Jul 27, 2017)

Is this Davis-Built? There's some conflicting info on this site regarding some features on what I have here. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 27, 2017)

I see that fork on Great Western mfg.  possibly a Crown bicycle.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 27, 2017)

Didn't see the side badge holes. I'd still go with Great Western manufacturing.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 27, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Didn't see the side badge holes. I'd still go with Great Western manufacturing.



Thank you! That really clears up the confusion. That's a great pic!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 30, 2017)

Geez...i thank you 'yawl...i snagged this here bicycle with a SER. # H 1 5 261


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 1, 2017)

A couple other Cabe references. The second link showed a Crown badge with side holes. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/america-by-great-western-mfg-info-needed.47406/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/calling-all-crown-great-western-mfg-experts.81021/


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 4, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Is this Davis-Built? There's some conflicting info on this site regarding some features on what I have here. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 651062
> 
> ...



Frame for sale. Asking $150 plus shipping.
-Jake
Jacobguerra@mail.fresnostate.edu


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm excited to do this project. My 1st Antique frame. I am picking it up Sat.
Looking for a badge...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2017)

I measured the holes on head tube 1 7/16ths inches apart horizontal
Maybe Crown by Great Western
Does anybody have 1 they would like to see mounted to a badge-less Moto??  Please!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2017)

a pic of Crown




and tag expert member @CrownKing and the other Super helpful @hoofhearted 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> a pic of Crown
> View attachment 696593
> and tag expert member @CrownKing and the other Super helpful @hoofhearted
> Thanks for the help.



Welcome to the crazy world of antique bicycles @tripple3
Good luck with this project!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2017)

I built it my style with my parts and a coaster brake wheel set donated to the cause by my friend @Cory 
I ordered tires and tubes on-line Schwalbe Marathon Plus 28 X 1.75  They ride nice
Dig this big wheel look and style. This one fits me perfect.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 25, 2017)

You can't beat a 28" wheelset!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> You can't beat a 28" wheelset!



get there faster...
Please check your badges for Great Western Mfg.
this bike is really comfortable to ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark 
Can you Tell us where your rims/ wheels came from?
The look really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Mark
> Can you Tell us where your rims/ wheels came from?
> The look really good
> 
> ...



Yes they do; thanks. 
I got them from @Cory 's back yard.
IDK  
They are relatively new and the tire installed on "Whatever" bike they came off of were 700c 
I'm new to these big wheels and asked @rustjunkie to help me at our Swap.
No one sells these tires or tubes there so I ordered on-line.
these rims have a 622mm Bead or ISO which is the key to finding the right size tire.
I asked for the biggest size they stock; which worked on my frame.
700 X 1.75 Schwalbe Marathon Plus


----------



## Cory (Oct 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Yes they do; thanks.
> I got them from @Cory 's back yard.
> IDK
> They are relatively new and the tire installed on "Whatever" bike they came off of were 700c
> ...



Hi Mr. Bravo. I can tell you where I got those wheels from. Picked up a piece of junk newer road bike at a yard sale for $10. The only reason I spent that much on it was because it had those coaster brake 700c wheels. I figured they would come in handy for some antique bike at some point. And sure enough..... 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2018)

I still have it.
I found fenders and got them fixed, fit and mounted by @birdzgarage  Thank you.
I put more than 40 miles on it yesterday.
It's squeaky and rattles a lil'; like me.
Good times.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
the holes for the badge are close together horizontal 1 7/16" 
I have _Trail Blazer _old badge that doesn't line up but looks Cool..... I may apply some other way.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bump with Advertisement.
45 1/2" long wheelbase is Big.
Rides Great!


 

 

 

 
Still no badge......


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Found it!
Thread search by Jake @jacob9795 
I still have it; with rack now, still no badge.


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 13, 2020)

You need one of those BMF badges on there


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 6, 2020)

Acquired a *Snyder* frame with the 1-7/16” spaced holes for the badge fasteners; narrower than most, almost horizontal, thinking maybe MW Hawthorne, MW Zenith, or a hardware store.

There was a Snyder-GWM connection, and the Smithsonium Institution had a glass plate negative/picture of a “Snyder” badged bicycle about 1927. 
Hope we do not need to find “Snyder” badges.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 12, 2020)

> Acquired a *Snyder* frame with the 1+7/16” spaced holes for the badge fasteners; thinking maybe MW Hawthorne...



I saw a project thread, by Pierce from Texas, which looks just like my Snyder frame with a 4+1/4” head tube.  He has a MW Hawthorne brass oval “*Trail* *Blazer*” badge on his project.
I have a “Trail Blazer” badge and today I verified that it fits my frame with the 1+7/16” hole spacing.  My other MW Hawthorne brass oval badges all have slightly greater distance between the holes, and will not fit.
Not the CWC or DP Harris Trail Blazer badges.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I have a “Trail Blazer” badge and today I verified that it fits my frame with the 1+7/16” hole spacing.



I like it: Trail Blazer
It could have more than one meaning.
Conversation started.


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2021)

@Balloonoob digging around old threads gave a "WOW"
Still ride this to bodysurf, swapmeets, and when it rains.
Set up with Dayton Daily News carrier bags, Herald, "count on me, for home delivery"
Sometimes I shout *"Light For All"* Three times loudly,
when riding by HIGH Voltage Power & Light sub-stations;
who knows....
another rider showing Peace and Joy hand signals.








tag my pal Patric @hoofhearted 'cause i don't make this stuff up, just notice it.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 11, 2021)

Cool that you still have it and roll it from time to time Mark! I stumbled upon this thread after searching "Schwalbe marathon plus" so you have some decent tires on this rig. Practically run-flats.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> searching "Schwalbe marathon plus" so you have some decent tires on this rig. Practically run-flats.



Hey there Nate, watch the "Bead Wire" on those tires.
I got 2 or 3 flats from the end of that wire working its' way to puncture the tube.
IDK what tires are on there now.
Ride On!




April 21, '21  52 miles cruisin' the beach with @lounging


----------



## palepainter (Aug 8, 2021)

I know this in an older post, but curious if you ever found a badge.I suspect I have the very same bicycle and am looking as well.  I cam across the hawthorne badge from this era, awaiting the dimensions of the mounting holes.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I know this in an older post, but curious if you ever found a badge.I suspect I have the very same bicycle and am looking as well.



No; but have not tried very hard.
The tube bends of chain stays are tight.
Folks here say Great Western mfg.
Still here. My middle son rides it occasionally with a buddy.🥰


----------

